
The Hottest Chat App for Teens Is Google Docs - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/03/hottest-chat-app-teens-google-docs/584857/
======
droobles
Kids are too clever. Funniest article I've read in a while, some of those
tweets are too much. Also – the girl who is nostalgic of that time long ago of
when she chatted on Google Docs.

------
tradertef
Daughter used to do this. They used to set a time (say 8 pm), all would login
with their school provided e-mail addresses and chat for an hour before going
to bed. She is not doing it anymore but I found it to be pretty clever as most
of them don't have phones.

------
dlivingston
Man, only 27 but stuff like this makes me feel like I'm 60.

~~~
zwieback
Relax, it works the other way too. I'm 50+ and I was watching my daughter do
the GoogleDocChat recently and it made me feel like 35 just for having been
near it.

------
aboutruby
And seems like they video chat with Google Classroom:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/teenagers/comments/acvwh9/we_should...](https://www.reddit.com/r/teenagers/comments/acvwh9/we_should_make_an_rteenagers_google_classroom_so/)

------
zdware
I used to do something similar with WinPopUp
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Messenger_service](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Messenger_service)).
Kids will find a way.

------
ikeboy
Not even one of their 8 official chat apps, cool

------
MiddleEndian
Breaking news: Google to discontinue Google Docs!

~~~
Wistar
Or acquire the startup WhatsUpDoc

